# Columbia has a set of wheels



## 1968fury (Apr 18, 2020)

Just finished making a rear wheel with new departure model a hub. The front wheel and the rear rim is from a Panasonic bike from the eighties with 27 inch wheels. The only problem I’m having is that the bearings loosen up as I ride it. I replaced the outer bearings in the sprocket since they were chewed up. Anybody need a Panasonic villager III minus the front wheel and rear rim?


----------



## 1968fury (Apr 26, 2020)

I gutted the hub my grandfather put on this bike decades ago and noticed the large bearings in that one was a larger diameter than the ones in the hub off of the Iver. I put all of the guts in the hub and the bike rides fine now although I have no brakes.


----------

